# I am NOT performing at NAMM



## Ashermusic

Pleased to announce that I will again be performing a set at the NAMM show for Dexibell. Saturday January 26th, 4:30 PM, Hall B, booth 9902.


----------



## Ashermusic

Anyone planning on being there?


----------



## fish_hoof

Awesome! I will unfortunately miss it as I will be there Friday. You will do great! Happy for you!


----------



## wbacer

Hey Jay,
I saw you play at NAMM last year, great show.
I'll be there this year but only on Thursday and Sunday.
Sorry I'll miss you. Knock em dead.


----------



## Ashermusic

As it turns out, I will NOT be performing at the NAMM show. My elderly parents are doing an Antique Show in Miami all next week and they called me in a panic that they need my help, so I have to fly to Florida on Monday and will not return until the following Wednesday


----------



## wst3

Sorry to hear that you won't get to play at NAMM. But you do get to spend some time with your folks, which ought to maybe balance the scales a bit? Have a great trip!


----------



## Ashermusic

wst3 said:


> Sorry to hear that you won't get to play at NAMM. But you do get to spend some time with your folks, which ought to maybe balance the scales a bit? Have a great trip!



Absolutely.


----------



## Desire Inspires

Ashermusic said:


> As it turns out, I will NOT be performing at the NAMM show. My elderly parents are doing an Antique Show in Miami all next week and they called me in a panic that they need my help, so I have to fly to Florida on Monday and will not return until the following Wednesday



No, don't miss NAMM! Hire some folks to help them out.


----------



## kgdrum

Desire Inspires said:


> No, don't miss NAMM! Hire some folks to help them out.




-1
Sorry but imo Jay is doing the right thing,NAMM happens every year.
A persons Parents absolutely come 1st!
I wish mine were still here to assist,
Desire what in the world motivates some of your off-base comments?


----------



## Polkasound

A few years back I was dating this girl who got this great opportunity to go on an all-expenses-paid, work-related vacation to Hawaii over Christmas. The other option was to stay here to spend Christmas with her elderly parents who have no other children. She weighed all the options and chose to stay. I was impressed.

Your parents raised a darn fine son, Jay.


----------



## kgdrum

Polkasound said:


> A few years back I was dating this girl who got this great opportunity to go on an all-expenses-paid, work-related vacation to Hawaii over Christmas. The other option was to stay here to spend Christmas with her elderly parents who have no other children. She weighed all the options and chose to stay. I was impressed.
> 
> Your parents raised a darn fine son, Jay.



+1
Agree


----------



## Ashermusic

Thanks. For sure I am missing NAMM , especially seeing people I only get to see there,but my parents needed me to be here. Thanks for the supportive comments from most.


----------



## dgburns

Hope your folks are ok. Namm will be there next year I suspect.


----------



## Ashermusic

dgburns said:


> Hope your folks are ok. Namm will be there next year I suspect.



They’re fine. But they’re antique dealers and 95 and 90 who do a big show in Miami that they’re too old to still be doing. They thought that with their helper they could do it alone but as it drew close they got panicked that they needed help from me again. This is the swan song and they both know it.


----------



## Desire Inspires

kgdrum said:


> -1
> Sorry but imo Jay is doing the right thing,NAMM happens every year.
> A persons Parents absolutely come 1st!
> I wish mine were still here to assist,
> Desire what in the world motivates some of your off-base comments?



Nothing off-base here.

The OP did what he had to do I guess. It’s a shame he had to miss out on all of that fun.


----------

